# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Man 6L 48/60

## scuba

καλημέρα, έχω το παρακάτω πρόβλημα.
αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει.

Λειτουργώ την Man 6L48/60 σε ένα βαποράκι, και ενώ έχω πίεση καύσης, πίεση συμπίεσης μέσα στα όρια του κατασκευαστή και εφόσον έχω σωστά καυσαέρια, το βαπόρι δεν βγάζει την απαιτούμενη ταχύτητα.
το hull δεν είναι βρώμικο ώστε να φρενάρει (άλλωστε θα το έβλεπα και από τα καυσαέρια και θα φαινόταν η μηχανή φορτωμένη).
Αντλίες, καυστήρες έχουν επιθεωρηθεί.

Τέλος να πώ, πως οι στροφές του T/C είναι οι απαιτούμενες και η σάρωση είναι 3 Kgr, αλλά έχω πολύ μεγάλη κατανάλωση καυσίμου και το καράβι δεν πάει.

Το περίεργο είναι πως είναι αντίθετοι οι παράμετροι. Κανονικά καυσαέρια και σάρωση σαν τιμές, αλλά μεγάλη κατανάλωση καυσίμου.

Έχει κάποιος άποψη στο θέμα.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------

